# Grass carp/ Amur?



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I would like to introduce grasss carp/amur to my pond (1ac. 10ft. max depth) for vegetation control. A few questions. Are these the same fish? If not, which would be the correct one to stock for veg control? How many for my size pond? Where would I be able to purchase? I live in Cuyahoga co. My pond currently has excellent bass (up to 5lb.) and bluegill fishing. Any reason not to stock? Thanks. :G


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, Grass carp and White Amur are the same fish. Stocking qty is always a big debate on forums, depends how much vegetation you need removed?? Just becareful not to stock too many as it usually takes 2-3 years to really see the results. Once they get your pond down to where you want it, you better get them out or weed down the numbers or they will eat every piece of vegetation in the pond leaving none for baitfish etc. I am guessing stocking 4-5 might be the answer, but I am no expert, I just know to be very careful with them and under estimating is better then over estimating so they do not effect your LMB fishery. 

Salmonid


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Stocking is about 2 per acre. It will take them 3-4 years and they will have it a eaten it down to manageable levels. The grass carp will grow in that pond up to about 4' long.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=111979


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Where would I be able to buy this spring? :G


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Geauga COunty has a fish sale every year. Not sure if it is residents only but I'm sure you can find one if you need one. Here's a link
http://www.geaugaswcd.com./pdfs/2009FishSale_PondClinic.pdf


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Geuaga Fish sale order deadline is April 3,2009 with pickup April 9th.
Bass $.85
Blue gills/sunfish .75
channel Cats .80
White Amur $13.00
Fathead minnows $7 per 100
There is a pond clinic at Hiram College March 25


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Snakecharmer. I have my order in with Geauga SWCD for Amurs and some cats too. :G


----------

